# 20 كتاب عن صيانة السيارات (منقول )



## طارق حسن محمد (12 أبريل 2010)

*اليكم افضل ما وجدت عن تعليم صيانة السيارات*
*باحجام صغيرة جدا اكبر ملف 8 ميجا*
*الملفات بصيغة*
*pdf*​ 


*ارجو ان تحوز اعجابكم*​ 
*ولا تنسونا بدعواتكم*​ 
*اليكم الروابط*​ 
*برجاء سرعة التحميل قبل الغاء الروايط*​ 


> هذه المشاركة كتبت بواسطة The Friend
> الاستاذ طارق لك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الذي قدمته
> واستميحك عذرا بان اساهم في هذا الموضوع للاخوه الذين لم يستطيعون التحميل من الروابط الذكوره بالامكان التحميل من الموقع مباشره
> مثلا الملف الثالث (http://www.nsjt.org.sa/Arabic/m3.pdf)
> ...


 





*1- الدليل الإرشادي*

*

*​ 




*2- الرسم الفني *​ 
*

*​ 




*3- الرسم الفني 2 *​ 
*

*​ 





*4- تشخيص الأعطال الميكانيكية للمركبة*​ 
*

*​ 





*5- تشخيص الأعطال الميكانيكية للمركبة2*​ 
*

*​ 





*6- تشخيص وإصلاح أعطال القابض- الكلتش والقير العادي*​ 
*

*​ 





*7- تشخيص وإصلاح أعطال القابض _الكلتش_ و القير العادي 2*​ 
*

*​ 





*8- تشخيص وإصلاح أعطال القابض -الكلتش والقير العادي3*​ 
*

*​ 





*9- تشخيص وإصلاح أعطال القير الأوتوماتيكي*​ 
*

*​ 





*10- تشخيص وإصلاح أعطال المحرك 1*​ 
*

*​ 





*11- تشخيص وإصلاح أعطال المحرك2*​ 
*

*​ 





*12- تشخيص وإصلاح أعطال المحرك3*​ 
*

*​ 





*13- تشخيص وإصلاح أعطال القير الأوتوماتيكي*​ 
*

*​ 





*14- تشخيص وإصلاح أعطال المحور الخلفي الدفرنس*​ 
*

*​ 





*15- تشخيص وإصلاح أعطال المحور الخلفي الدفرنس2*​ 
*

*​ 





*16- تشخيص وإصلاح ألأعطال في نظام التعليق*​ 
*

*​ 





*17- تشخيص وإصلاح ألأعطال في نظام التوجيه*​ 
*

*​ 





*18- تشخيص وإصلاح ألأعطال في نظام التوجيه 2*​ 
*

*​ 





*19- تشخيص وإصلاح الأعطال في نظام التوجيه 3*​ 
*

*​ 





*20- قواعد السلامة والصحة المهنية*​ 
*

*​


----------



## علاء الدين2 (31 مايو 2010)

هل من الممكن اعادة رفعها انا في حاجة ماسة لها ولك جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## eng_hoss (21 يونيو 2010)

*هل من الممكن اعادة الرفع

*


----------



## salim73 (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## The friend (23 يونيو 2010)

الاستاذ طارق لك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الذي قدمته 
واستميحك عذرا بان اساهم في هذا الموضوع للاخوه الذين لم يستطيعون التحميل من الروابط الذكوره 
بالامكان التحميل من الموقع مباشره 
مثلا الملف الثالث (http://www.nsjt.org.sa/Arabic/m3.pdf)
الرابع فقط غير الرقم 3 الى 4 ويكون الرابط (http://www.nsjt.org.sa/Arabic/m4.pdf)
وهكذا بقيت الملفات


----------



## The friend (23 يونيو 2010)

*بتوفيق من الله روابط مباشره*

الاستاذ طارق لك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الذي قدمته 
واستميحك عذرا بان اساهم في هذا الموضوع للاخوه الذين لم يستطيعون التحميل من الروابط الذكوره 
بالامكان التحميل من الموقع مباشره 
مثلا الملف الثالث (http://www.nsjt.org.sa/Arabic/m3.pdf)
الرابع فقط غير الرقم 3 الى 4 ويكون الرابط (http://www.nsjt.org.sa/Arabic/m4.pdf)
وهكذا بقيت الملفات
:56::56::56:


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي العزيز على هذا الدعم وفقك الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور مهندس طارق حسن محمد 
وشكرا للأخ The Friend 

وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك دكتورنا العزيز وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## alith (18 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكركم على هدهى المجهودات


----------



## ابو ربحي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي طارق حسن محمد ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك اخي العزيز


----------



## salim73 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## rays moon daneal (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونطمع بالمزيد


----------



## saad_srs (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ch_mahm2024 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلالالا


----------



## ashashy (9 مارس 2011)

jhgjuyguyjg
jhgyjhfgtf
gtfgdgfsdgrfx
ghfhgdfjgh
kjhfkhgfkh
jvgjhvghjvghv


----------



## saaddd (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (10 مارس 2011)

شكرأ لمروركم اخوتي الافاضل


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (31 مارس 2011)

حفظك الله


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (31 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## احمدنصار (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (14 أبريل 2011)

ارجو مساعدتي في كيف يمكنني اعادة برمجة كليش مرسيدس اكتروز بعد تغيير صحن الكليش علما بان الجير اتوماتيكي ب das star diagnosis


----------



## walid20 (17 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الزعيمـ (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور ع الكتاب ...~


----------



## hishis (21 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## م نازك (23 يونيو 2011)

موفقين يارب اشكركم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed malik (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*​


----------



## kernino (29 يوليو 2011)

مجهود رائع أرجو أن تعم الفائدة


----------



## tfali (23 يونيو 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------

